# Slippery wooden flooring



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My sister's room has hardwood flooring tiles like this:










Her floor is really slippery. Way more than it used it be. To the extent that you could be walking with your socks and almost wipe out, even having used extreme caution. I strongly believe that over several years and through the accumulation of beauty products that she uses (hairsprays, aerosols, etc.), her floor absorbed or has a layered residue of all those oily products. I would like to know if any of you have ever run into such a situation with the previous displayed type of hardwood flooring and if so, how can it be resolved (made safe)?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That is parquet flooring.....the pattern, that is. Just like all wood flooring, it is known for being slippery once the finish has been applied. In order to preserve the finish, most wood floors are routinely waxed.....so, it could be worse in many cases....yikes!! 

Has anyone used a 'dusting spray' on the floor lately?? Sweeping doesn't do as good of a job as dusting and a spray is usually applied to the dust mop for the dust to adhere to. Any type of dusting spray will make the flooring very slippery. The 'traffic' area also becomes slippery with walking around in socks......it has a polishing effect on the finish. 

Not much can be done unless you want to ruin the flooring.....the wood needs a protective coat of varnish or polyurethane (or similar product) to preserve the wood in order to keep the appearance. Any attempt to 'roughen up' the finish will do more harm than good.

If the floor is that slippery, your sister may want to go barefoot or wear soft soled shoes. A foam backed 'runner' in the 'traffic' area is another alternative.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

SABL said:


> A foam backed 'runner' in the 'traffic' area is another alternative.


I considered that but it would look pretty ugly to be honest, since it's right to the side of her bed. But if ever I absolutely have to, I will. Thanks.


----------



## ChloeP (Feb 4, 2013)

You could try washing it with a mixture of water and white vinegar, that should get rid of any residue from hairspray etc and make it less slippery.
Or get a nice rug and get one of those anti slip things to go underneath it.


----------

